
India unveils 6.8 petaflops super-computer dedicated for climate research - Abishek_Muthian
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/india-unveils-pratyush-its-fastest-supercomputer-yet/article22398732.ece
======
sytelus
PFLOPs is no longer a ”supercomputer” thing. Now you can purchase NVidia DGX-1
with Tesla V100 for $150K. This gives you almost a petaflops. If I am reading
it right, price of 1 PFLOPs in above mentioned super computer is $6M. That’s
insane.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
The architecture of this machine isn't clear yet, probably they have GPUs
doing some co-processor work. Also since it's primary function is dynamic
weather modeling, GPU runtime for the same should be available.

I don't think all of 400 crore allocation went to building this particular
machine; entire met department is migrating to dynamic modeling.

